# Titan power roller... My first impressions



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Finally had a chance to use the Titan roller attachment I bought about a month ago. I ordered the spray type, not the pressure feed type that requires perfed roller covers. This attachment came with a 4' pole that is made to screw directly to the gun (remove spray tip). I also got the 45-degree swivel for between the pole and gun, which makes for more comfortable useage.

Pump is a Spraytech 2155. Paint is SW ProBlock latex. Painted a heavily textures ceiling as well as lightly textured walls. I used a 1" nap. I did not cut anything thing in before hand, as I wanted to see what coverage I could get.

Instructions indicate that the nozzle should be aim just above the roller cover. I sprayed the ceilings first. I had to get used to the swivel and find a comfortable posture, otherwise I really was fighting the hose. Over-spray was very minimal. I had some light specks on my arms, but nothing on the windows, although I did drap plastic over them, just in case (its my own home, so I can experiment a little and get away with it).

One cool aspect is when the walls are rolled, I sprayed on the up-stroke and back-rolled on the down roll. Because of the changing angles of the pole, the spray pattern became wider towards the top and it over-shot the nap enought that it covered the corners where the roller did not fit. Thus, this will cut back on the amount of brush work needed.

On the heavier textures, I found myself triggering the gun both ways and thoroughly backrolling in a "W" type pattern. I had about two gallons of ProBlock in the bucket and was able to apply all that the pump would suction up in about 20 minutes.

Cons- Just another something to clean. Roller cover is pulled off and cleaned as normal. Hot water was flushed throught the system. Also the swivel had came loose after some use and dripped some paint. I had just hand-tightened it, so that was a user error. 

Of course, some cutting in is still required and there are places where a regular roller will need to used since the 4' pole is always a 4' pole... no telescoping feature like my standard roller pole. There is still some overspray, so if the floors need covered, cover them. Granted, windows and things do not need wrapped tight as if the whole room gets shot, but who uses a sprayer on repaints anyway?

Just my first impressions, will snap some photos for anyone who cares to see them. 

steve


----------



## Will I am (Jan 4, 2013)

Where did u purchase the spray an back roller system at an how much was it


----------

